# Blue or Lilac Tort?



## pippapippa (Sep 1, 2014)

Could someone please tell me which color my eight week old Holland lop (possibly mix?) is? I meant to ask the breeder, but forgot. I realize he is vienna marked. His father was a BEW, I'm not sure what his mother is besides broken, and his brother is a blue VM, if that helps. Thank you!


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)

Blue tort, u can tell by the color of the ears


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2014)

gorgeous!


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Sep 6, 2014)

What a gorgeous bunny


----------



## pippapippa (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you! His name is Theodore. His brother is equally adorable!


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, what a gorgeous bunny!


----------

